
Ask HN: Suggestion for new team lead - aforarnold
To sum up, I got promotion last year and currently leading 4 people developers team.<p>My workdays has changed a lot, mostly preparing design docs, code reviews, creating and reviewing tasks.<p>I miss building features, writing codes. At the beginning it was fun but now a days I am getting bored.<p>My manager is happy with my role and so on.<p>Am I doing something wrong? How can I avoid being bored and do coding day to day not compromising my lead role.<p>Thanks in advance.
======
JSeymourATL
> How can I avoid being bored...

Build time blocks into your day to acquire new knowledge, innovate & encourage
creativity, establish new alliances. On this subject, Goldsmith is superb>
[http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/13236274-paid-to-
think](http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/13236274-paid-to-think)

~~~
aforarnold
Excellent suggestion. Will read it for sure.

Can you tell me how this book has impacted you?

~~~
JSeymourATL
I read it for the first time only 6 months ago. Its become a go-to reference
book on my desk, tremendous source of ideas on any number of recent projects.

